
Read Discover Meteor for free today - sgdesign
http://free.discovermeteor.com/
======
pchristensen
Wrote up my thoughts on DM: [http://pchristensen.com/blog/articles/meteor-
discovered/](http://pchristensen.com/blog/articles/meteor-discovered/)

tl;dr: A+ tech book that I wish every tech writer would read and take to
heart, plus Meteor looks great.

------
hrjet
I started reading the book, and half way through realized that the meteor
sites will not work when client side javascript is disabled. Is that correct?

(I realize that a workaround could be to crawl your own site and serve it
statically, but that's prone to pitfalls).

~~~
meira
You're half right. Meteor is a great approach to create fast, responsive and
reactive web apps and it relies on javascript. It makes no sense to disable
javascript to navigate.

If the problem is with search crawlers, the spiderable module take care of it
(but it'll improve).

------
timobile
Nice idea to give free access to the book for one day. I bought it a few weeks
ago can really recommend it. At the moment this is the only Meteor book I am
aware of that covers all necessary topics to get you started.

I experienced one minor issue though concerning reading the book on a kindle
(paperwhite):
[https://github.com/DiscoverMeteor/book/issues/120](https://github.com/DiscoverMeteor/book/issues/120)
Luckily there is a workaround for that by sending the PDF to your @kindle.com
email address using the subject "convert". This fixes the font issues.

------
gvnonor
Nice book, covers all the fundamentals well. Thanks to the authors for this
gesture.

Now a digression, while Meteor hasn't hit 1.0 yet, I still wish it had some
form of MVVM support baked in instead of the simple/dumb templating with
Handlebars. I find Handlebars incredibly frustrating due to its lack of
propert reusability/composability. It makes sense for server side apps that
have a small client-side codebase, but on its own it's seriously limited and
you end up generating hacky html strings using helpers.

------
gabrarlz
So well written. Git commits and the instances are such a nice way to show the
code running! Congrats and thanks!

~~~
sgdesign
Thanks! We think it's especially useful since it lets you take advantage of
GitHub's code browsing features (diffs, history, search, etc.)

~~~
gabrarlz
The only downside is to keep it dated since Meteor are changing fast.

------
krrishd
I'm so disappointed right now. I've really wanted to read this book for wuite
a while, and it had to be available for free on finals week...really good book
though, I guess it'll be worth saving up for considering how much more than a
book it is.

------
gales
Discover Meteor is worth every penny! In addition to being a handy resource,
it's also kept very up-to-date, for example, numerous chapters were recently
rewritten to use iron-router.

------
sgdesign
We've also set up a chatroom if you have any questions:
[http://chat.discovermeteor.com](http://chat.discovermeteor.com)

------
aryehhoffman
I purchased the book, and was happy with the purchase. However, the continuing
emails attempting to "upsell" me have been a bit annoying.

~~~
sgdesign
Sorry about that! We do send out emails when we have a special discount going
on, but since that's only every couple months I thought that would be
acceptable.

Feel free to unsubscribe from our mailing list if you'd prefer not to receive
them though.

~~~
arunoda
Isn't is possible to send those upsell messages to those who've not bought the
book?

------
mot0rola
This was one of the most pleasurable experiences I had building an app from a
book. Kudos to all on the meteor team!

------
wavesounds
How about 1/2 off the print edition while your at it? :-)

------
magic5227
You should have made people Tweet or share a link to get access first!

------
ouuyeah
DiscoverMeteor rules!
[http://tlk.io/discovermeteor](http://tlk.io/discovermeteor)

